# Schwinn springer



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a question, is there any difference between a Schwinn heavyweight  and middleweight springer? if so? what are the visible differences?  Thanks!  Chris


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 6, 2015)

i think the middleweight springer pivot bolt go's through the center of the leg and the balloon pivot bolt go's behind the leg


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 6, 2015)

I went and looked at the ones I have.the pivot behind the legs was 54 and earlier,so all later forks have the pivot bolt through the legs.There wasn't any obvious differences that I could see,but my eyes aren't so great.hopefully someone can say for sure or I'll be taking them down for closer comparison.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 8, 2015)

No difference regarding MW or HW.  As mentioned above, the design changed in '54, meaning that the Middleweights were only ever spec'd with the bolt-through-leg style springers.  You can toss an early style bolt-behind-leg springer on a Middleweight, it'll fit and function just fine, just note that the fender mount hole will have to be re-drilled.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 25, 2015)

So to add to this... I've got an early springer I was going to put on my 59 Jaguar. Is there any way to still use the front caliper brake?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> So to add to this... I've got an early springer I was going to put on my 59 Jaguar. Is there any way to still use the front caliper brake?




I don't think so, not with the early springers. Get an aftermarket springer with the hole in the bottom of the steer tube if you want to use the caliper brake. There was a retrofit bracket that was use to mount a caliper brake on the Schwinn blade fork that wasn't drilled but I really doubt it will work on an old springer.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 25, 2015)

Somebody will know for sure but didn't the HW come with a stiffer spring than the MW?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Somebody will know for sure but didn't the HW come with a stiffer spring than the MW?




I believe the middleweight and ballooner springs had the same rating. It's been noted that the Schwinn Whizzers had a stiffer spring.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 25, 2015)

*speaking of springers....*

Below is a selection of springers that illustrate what Schwinn offered over the years.
The 1st. photo shows left to right a pre war "super" locking springer , early post war non locking, Later post war locking, Phantom locking and non locking ;last but least a 1995 re issue  phantom locking.

Worth noting that the super springer has a greater curve to the upper fork ends .photo #2








 
photo 2 and 3 has a post war fork along side of it for comparison. If that "restored"  pre war Motor bike you want to purchase doesn't have the curved fork arms and both fork axle slots are open and "fat" truss rods..... well I'am just saying......
 the last photo shows how to tell a re issued 1995 springer: the fork tube weld[ that's about 2 inches up from the crown] is not ground smooth, and the lock is kinda cheapo. Other then that it was well made and hard to tell from the original. 
sorry I don't have any of the late 50's springers to illustrate. Hope this helps.Also note the re issued 1995 springer had a "stiffer" spring in it....a good thing.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ahhhh, thanks tinker! I see a difference in the pre and post war dropouts. The slot and hole sides were switched.


----------



## spoker (Nov 26, 2015)

the angle of the top piece that that the spring bolt goes through and goes on the upper part of the steer tube has a different angle for the 2 different springers one has an angle of 30 degrees and the other is 34 or 36[goin from memory]the angle is different because of where the pivot bolt is,the mounted angle of the fork will be off if the right plece is not used with the right fork,schwinn also had rim brakes available for thr front fork that utilize the rear fork leg to mount,there are different shaped brackets depending on what shape your fork legs are,springer mounts being the hardest to find


----------



## oquinn (Nov 26, 2015)

how hard is it to find a super springer in good shape?


----------



## the tinker (Nov 26, 2015)

I think the odds may be better then one would think to find the early springers. Many of the sellers, even Schwinn guys never spotted the difference . When you see a bunch of Schwinn forks at a swap or even on Ebay look at them carefully. The fork tube is about a 1/2 inch shorter on the super springer  to accommodate a shorter head tube.  The photos show three 1941 Schwinns that I have that illustrate the difference .# 1 : a 41 Excelsior with a 5 " head tube . photo #2 a 41  Ace with a 5 1/2" tube and a late 41  Excelsior with a 5 1/2" tube.I have been told by the late John Polizzi who authored  and did much research on Schwinns that Schwinn Co. never wasted product. It would not be uncommon to find  earlier frames used later on in production.  
Some pre war springers have the longer head tubes and the post war springers will fit them, as the photos show.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Great info, I learned something to day.
Thanks Tinker!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 14, 2016)

*"Here is a Nutty Question"*

For a Heavy Duty Spring;

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get the large nut into the spring.

Is there a technique to open up the spring? or does the heavy duty spring even need this nut?


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 14, 2016)

Are there any indentification marks on 1940's Schwinn springer front ends?


----------



## Jaypem (May 14, 2016)

I'm not sure i want to know...but what's going on here??


----------



## atencioee (Mar 5, 2020)

Notice how the legs on the black Phantom locking fork both have dropouts. Neither side has the hole. Has anyone ever come across a late 1940s - early 1950s B6 that was like that with both legs having dropouts?


----------



## Coby Romero (Jan 12, 2021)

atencioee said:


> Notice how the legs on the black Phantom locking fork both have dropouts. Neither side has the hole. Has anyone ever come across a late 1940s - early 1950s B6 that was like that with both legs having dropouts?



Did you ever find this answer?


----------



## atencioee (Jan 12, 2021)

Coby Romero said:


> Did you ever find this answer?



I think there were some that were created with both legs having dropouts...was more of a factory mistake than intentional. That's what my understanding is, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Coby Romero (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm up to 4 pairs that I've seen but explanation. I've heard that would have been possible also. 


atencioee said:


> I think there were some that were created with both legs having dropouts...was more of a factory mistake than intentional. That's what my understanding is, but I could be wro


----------

